# Newbie's Amusing Confusion



## Hooked (1/10/17)

My e-toothbrush keeps switching off. Why? To use it, I must press and release the button. However, when using my vape-pen, I must press and hold the button. Since I spend more time over the course of the day vaping than brushing teeth, the latter has become an automatic modus operandi. Say no more...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)

Brush your teeth more and vape less. You could end up enjoying vaping too much, and your teeth could look like this :




Balance is what it's all about.


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Brush your teeth more and vape less. You could end up enjoying vaping too much, and your teeth could look like this :
> 
> View attachment 108821
> 
> ...


Seriously????? Is that what vaping does to one's teeth???? I've Googled it and I found a few articles which state that nicotine causes gum recession. However, that would be the case whether you're vaping or smoking. I haven't found any article which address the oral safety of zero nic. Nor have I found anything that mentions discolouration of the teeth. I'm going to start a new thread about this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Seriously????? Is that what vaping does to one's teeth???? I've Googled it and I found a few articles which state that nicotine causes gum recession. However, that would be the case whether you're vaping or smoking. I haven't found any article which address the oral safety of zero nic. Nor have I found anything that mentions discolouration of the teeth. I'm going to start a new thread about this.



I don't think vaping causes major discolouration of teeth

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)

Just a joke. 





......or is it ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just a joke.
> 
> View attachment 108829
> 
> ...


Funny ... or is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA (11/12/19)

How much do you already smoke vape pen? Let’s say I took a break after smoking a whole year. Then I went to IQOS, then again took a break, and then I went back to my place and decided to buy vapor pen. 
Now I smoke it for about half a year, until I noticed that pressing the button would become a special habit for me. Yes, I constantly press the button before starting to smoke, but numbness, while there is no particular addiction. And by the way, yes, vaping is not as bad for teeth as cigarettes are, so I think everything will be okay with them, because you smoke not Nekotin!

I have an experienced life hack, try a regular brush, not an electric one


----------



## zadiac (11/12/19)

BoboVA said:


> How much do you already smoke vape pen? Let’s say I took a break after smoking a whole year. Then I went to IQOS, then again took a break, and then I went back to my place and decided to buy vapor pen.
> Now I smoke it for about half a year, until I noticed that pressing the button would become a special habit for me. Yes, I constantly press the button before starting to smoke, but numbness, while there is no particular addiction. And by the way, yes, vaping is not as bad for teeth as cigarettes are, so I think everything will be okay with them, because you smoke not Nekotin!
> 
> I have an experienced life hack, try a regular brush, not an electric one



You don't smoke a vape pen, you vape it. Smoking is lighting a cigarette and smoking it. We don't do that here. We're civilized.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/12/19)

One of my previous devices, can't remember which, had the function that it went to sleep if not used, so you would need to click it three times to switch it on again. During the time using that device I found myself clicking my electric toothbrush three times, my phone, and a few other things. So you're not alone @Hooked

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

